# Mudholes photo?



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

They say they are the same product number but mudholes photo is all messed up.
Looking for the Gunsmoke S4 
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Silicon-Carbide-old/HBSG-Boat-Guides

and Acidrod

http://www.acidrod.com/images/hbsg820.JPG

I want the ones that the Acidrod photo shows, but have an order pending with mudhole. might have to just order it all through acidrod. Are they the same thing or different?


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

mmm, nevermind, when looking through the mudhole catalog it says they are gunsmoke. wish their website was as detailed as the catalog.


----------

